# Deleting unwanted applications on 3DS?



## Bubblebeam (Mar 24, 2016)

I have quite a bit of junkware on my 3DS that seems impossible to remove once it's put on the device by SpotPass. Things like, a demo for a submarine game, Nintendo anime channel, etc. These apps don't show up on the SD card data or the system data so I have no clue how to remove them.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 24, 2016)

You just need to go to your Data and remove them from your downloads. You also have spotpass enabled to where nintendo sends you random junk to everybody with it on and it forcibly inserts inself into the main menu. You can turn this off in settings as well.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 24, 2016)

These apps don't show up in the data management part of the settings, that's the problem. Yeah I could disable Spotpass but I do like some of the stuff it sends, just not all.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 24, 2016)

If they don't show up in Data Management > Nintendo 3DS > Software, then you should contact Nintendo on how to remove them. It kinda sounds like you picked the DSiWare option instead of Nintendo 3DS, as the latter doesn't give a SD card data/system data option while DSiWare does.

Also, demos and such are not installed through SpotPass. The icons that are put on the system are more like a reservation for software you still have to install, and if you decline, the system offers to remove the icon.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Mar 26, 2016)

Just attempt to play them. You will be given a prompt to delete them from the home menu if you hit no.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh yes, DSiWare sounds familiar and makes more sense. I'll try turning that off. Thank you!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 29, 2016)

Bubblebeam said:


> Oh yes, DSiWare sounds familiar and makes more sense. I'll try turning that off. Thank you!



Um... DSiWare is just titles for the Nintendo DSi...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 29, 2016)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Just attempt to play them. You will be given a prompt to delete them from the home menu if you hit no.



This is the correct answer. They're just icons that will go away upon start it because it will ask to download more data, decline and it will ask if you wish to delete the icons from your home screen.


----------

